# RIP: Wayne Henderson, Jesse Winchester



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Houston native played trombone with the legendary Jazz Crusaders including Joe Sample, Wilton Felder, Hubert Laws. They played with Steely Dan, Joni Mitchell and the Allman Bros. 
Henderson played on recordings by Michael Jackson, Dionne Warwick, Barry White, Diana Ross, Joe Cocker, George Benson among others. An important local artist for a long, long time...

Jesse Winchester was a very fine songwriter. Many artists, such as Michael Murphy and Jimmy Buffet have recorded his songs over the years. Rest in Peace...


----------

